# arghh im addicted to chihuahuas! :o) how many do you have?



## suzyb (Sep 10, 2005)

just curious, how many chihuahuas do you guys own? i have 3 and i love them sooo much! I could definitely see myself getting another in the future. do you think that's crazy? :lol:


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

One for me! I have 2 dogs but one Chi and love her so much! I had another one about 6 mo ago and we had to put her down at 8 weeks...she was very VERY ill  God rest lil' China's soul


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

i have 0 right now, but will be getting my first in two weeks.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have 2 full blooded, 1 chi/pom, and 4 puppies right now. I am keeping 1 puppy so I guess I have 3 now but I am already thinking about what color I want next lol. Your not crazy they are so cute and addicting.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I have 1 for the time being. Carl is 4 months old. But I'd like to get a friend for Carl in the future. Unfortunately that won't happen in the near future because I start college next year and I have to live in the dorm- so Carl has to live with my mom and sister.  As soon as I get a place of my own though, Carl's getting a friend!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I have 2 chi's , 1 springer spaniel and 1 cat but I would love another chi.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I have 3 chi girls now and two in rainbow bridge.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i have 2 right now...once i get my own place i want another 3 over the next few years...i dunno whay but 5 seems a good number...and i prefer odd numbers...
oh and i also want 2 great danes...im gonna need a big house...hmmm....


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

i have three right now if i had my way i would get another latter in the future.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I just had on go over the rainbow bridge and have one coming home next month (not old enough yet)
I also have a Springer Spaniel and Cocker Spaniel (my husbands I'm a Chi person, but I do love them)
And also 3 birds and 3 cats (watching for my father but they never went back home)

If my husband would let me I would get two more Chi after Sara comes home, but he says no more animals. That's ok I'll just rescue more and he'll see them and not let me get rid of them :thumbright:


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i love dogs.... my favorite is my scwt (soft coated wheaten terrier) bambi is just the coolest pet. the chi is my daughter's and would not have been my first choice for a dog but.... she has won me over and i do love her  kind of fun to have a dog little enough to carry 
darla


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

I only have one but would LOVE another chi or a pom.
little dogs are just SO much fun!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I have 2 chi puppies; 9 month old Madison, and 17 week old Rylie


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

I currently have one chi, Milo. I have tossed around the idea of getting another. Sometimes I think it would be nice for Milo to have a playmate, then I begin to wonder how he would handle having to share my attention. Milo is mommys boy and he knows it. Then again, don't know that I could afford to purchase another anyway with the prices they go for these days!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Nine check with your humane society or petfinder.com

They have tons of Chis that need homes for alot cheaper than what breeders sale them for

My last Chi was part Chi part Affenpincher. The breeder screwed up and let the two breeds get together. Because of that I only paid $80 for him and the breeder CKC registered him for me for free.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Nine said:


> I currently have one chi, Milo. I have tossed around the idea of getting another. Sometimes I think it would be nice for Milo to have a playmate, then I begin to wonder how he would handle having to share my attention. Milo is mommys boy and he knows it. Then again, don't know that I could afford to purchase another anyway with the prices they go for these days!


I with you. I've had Tucker since August and he's working out great. Now that I know what I'm getting into with a chi.... I WANT ANOTHER.. but then I worry about how Tuck will do and whether I can afford it. I finaly decided I would "keep my eye out" without actively looking for a chi that fits my original criteria (I abandoned my wishlist of color etc, when I met Tucker... ). This way there is no hurry and I can always remind myself when the right one comes along and is within price range I can have it right away. Also the longer I look the more $$ I have set aside so the bigger the range of price.. I'm wanting a blue merle and white long hair.. I just missed a half brother to Tucker by waiting til I had the cash... wahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

SkyDreamer, 

Thanks for the reply to my post. I have been watching/checking in with the local humane society and 99% of the dogs they currently have are either large, purebred Lab or part Lab. It is really very sad. Labs are about all you see in the newspaper adds around here as well. It is really very sad. I live in a rural, poverty stricken county and a large number of pet owners here do not spay or neuter their pets. We have liters upon liters of unwanted furbabes. It has become such a terrible problem herethat the humane society gives out $50 vouchers to try and get pet owners to spay and neuter their pets. All of my pets (Simba & Claire - cats, Milo male chi) have been spayed or neutered. We also have a horrible problem with people dumping unwanted furbabes. 

I have looked on Petfinder.com and the Chihuahua Rescue Transport webpage, but it seems most of the chis there are quite a distance away from me, they require that they go to homes with no children (Hubby and I have two) or that they go to a home with a fenced yard. My yard is not fenced. I take Milo out on a leash to potty and to go for walks when the weather permits. I will keep on searching though! If it is meant to be, I will find another! Thanks again for your advice! 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i have 2 
i can't imagine having any more!! :shock:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I just got my third and I'm done.
They're all great and no trouble, it's just the expense of buying them and then all the vet trips. Shots, flea treatment, heartworm treatment ect. all add up. And that's if they're healthy. It costs lots of money to take care of pets, they're definatly worth every penny though!


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

I had the intention of just getting Sophie.... then I didn't want her to be lonely, so I'm getting Roxy/Genie (name undecided). I just hope in another six months I won't want another, lol!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i have 3 and want a 4th pretty badly but unfortunately its not realistic right now. i want another male soo bad! i have to stop myself from looking for one lol


----------



## Astro's mom (Jan 2, 2006)

I have just one (Astro) and 1 cat (Zeus). They chase each other all over the house, and seem inseparable. BUT I've been thinking I'd like to get another Chi next year. My daughter's getting married this year, and there are so many details to take care of, it wouldn't be fair to a new puppy. Not sure how Astro would react, either. But we'll see what next year brings. I totally understand the "addiction" though. I can't get enough of my chi baby!


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

iam not allowed to read the paper. My hubby says i cant have or read the news paper cause ill be looking in the classifieds for you know what????????? :lol:  :roll:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i just have teddy now but i'm planning on getting another in a few months hopefully


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

I have two- Pebblz will be 1- Jan 10 and Daizy is 4 months old.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

We are grandparents to one Chihuahua named Bean. His owner is our daughter. Eventually, Bean will leave when our daughter moves out, so we would love to purchase one or two chis this spring or summer. We will be so brokenhearted when Bean leaves us because we are so attached to him. He is so smart and makes us laugh everyday. :flower:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I have 2. I have no doubt that I would have 3 if it were not for us having 7 cats. LOL! Oh Lord.... help me to resist! :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I've got 2 now . I did have my aunts chi for a while but she took her back to her house with her yesterday. I really want another one but I don't plan on that happening for quite some time. I do know that the next one I get is going to be chocolate or at least dark colored..and maybe long haired.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have 1 at the moment, had him 3weeks...and can already see myself POSSIBLY getting another in the future


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I have 2 and one chi angel


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

I have 3 chi's Maddie, Scrappy & Trinity-- Triny is our new baby--with only 3 months old :wave: Im in love with all of them!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a Chi & a Cocker Spaniel currently.
I am getting another Chi in 6 days!!  
Chihuahua's are definitely addicting. I can see getting more in the future!  :wink:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

i have three girls!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Does anyone have a limit in their city/town/village to the # of dogs they can have in their house? I've heard in my area that it's 3


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

i have one chi, a pom and a husky. my city allows only 3 registered dogs legally. I'd love to get another chi, but my financee said he'd freak if we got yet another pet. ahahah.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

I am getting my first chi in a few weeks. I am so excited! I had been looking all summer and finally found the breeder I went with in Octoberish so I am still in the habit of looking online and in the classifieds... I also have a cat and a Golden Retriever.


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

I have two one-year old Chi's and a five month old Pug


----------



## Alicia (Oct 17, 2005)

Okay you guys are going to think I am bad but I am not. I have one chihuahua, one pomeranian, one cocker spaniel (outside), and 4 Great Danes (outside).

We live on a farm with 350 acres and we LOVE DOGS. The outside dogs are my husband's as he says and the inside ones are mine.

Alicia


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok I have one chi taco who is a rescue and two pit bulls outside and one cat inside all of mine are rescues from the side of the road except taco he came from the pound. I am looking for a blue female for a playmate for him and that will be the last addition to the family for awhile


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

weep weep i dont even have one weep weep


----------



## Happykiss (Oct 9, 2005)

I have one and I can't wait to get another, hopefully in a few months I'll have a little sister for Amber.

I spent a year and a half looking for a Chi breeder near where I live and just as I was about to give up I found an ad for a litter 10 miles away from my house!


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

I have 4...3 in my siggy and my new baby!!!!!


----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

I have two sisters - shown in siggy - and now another bitch got last week. I must sort out putting a photo on here...They are managing to get on just fine. They all sleep in my single bed with me :!:


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

I only have my Prince. I always said I'd get another, but I think he would die of a broken heart. He would never share his mommy!!


----------



## humomto5chis (Jan 17, 2006)

Hello, 
We are new here. When I saw this thread I was scared that I would be the one with the most. I guess so far I am  We have five boys. I love my babies, but the last ones name says it all. It is Nomo. I have nomo room.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

chimomof5 said:


> Hello,
> We are new here. When I saw this thread I was scared that I would be the one with the most. I guess so far I am  We have five boys. I love my babies, but the last ones name says it all. It is Nomo. I have nomo room.


 :sign5: :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Well i am even worse! I now have 6 chi's!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I have three girls...all 2yrs old


----------

